# Turbo on a QG15 possible?



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all.I searched the forums and found nothing really on a Turbo QG15.Is it possible to make a reliable QG15 Turbo?I know about turbo systems so no need to educate me.Im thinking along the lines of stronger connecting rods,pistons, and *possibly* a crankshaft, better cams....are these available for the QG15?Im aiming at 150hp.All these extras aren't really necessarry if u guys think they're not needed for a reliable strong engine.Any help would be welcomed!


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

cdx21 said:


> Hi all.I searched the forums and found nothing really on a Turbo QG15.Is it possible to make a reliable QG15 Turbo?I know about turbo systems so no need to educate me.Im thinking along the lines of stronger connecting rods,pistons, and *possibly* a crankshaft, better cams....are these available for the QG15?Im aiming at 150hp.All these extras aren't really necessarry if u guys think they're not needed for a reliable strong engine.Any help would be welcomed!


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march05/qg/

Almost the same engine... If they can do it, you can, too  I'd presume that as long as you stay within your claimed desired HP, you can run all-stock engine. Their car makes 170+ hp just on the turbo alone, so 150hp out of a 1.5 liter shouldn't be a big problem.


----------

